
Uber air taxi maker Embraer floats a “simple” new design for its flying SUV - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90361756/uber-air-taxi-maker-embraer-has-a-simple-new-design-for-its-flying-suv
======
justaaron
it had better be electric...

